
Aspell and Hunspell: A Tale of Two Spell Checkers - djsumdog
http://penguindreams.org/blog/aspell-and-hunspell-a-tale-of-two-spell-checkers/
======
tiff
I'm using the open source LanguageTool for my spell checking service
[https://www.spellboy.com/check_spelling/](https://www.spellboy.com/check_spelling/)
Unlike aspell and hunspell it is capable of finding grammar mistakes.

